# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  The Yellow Bird, Negril

## the yellow bird

A pleasant morning to each and everyone form The Yellow Bird
 We're so honored to know that we're able to extend to you our best wishes on this another beautiful morning.

 Also, to inform you of our SUPER SPECIAL DEAL of $470. for this month of June which includes: 

 * 7 nights sleep
 * Round trip from airport
 * Free internet access
 * A/c
 * Cable t/v
 * Ocean view
 and a very warm, comfortable and memorable stay............ spoil/treat yourself to this offer or give it as a gift. 

 Call us at 1876 957 4252 for further info., see The Yellow Bird on facebook and on Trip Advisor

 Have yourself a great day ............

----------

